# DIY Tobacco - Rum and Maple



## GregF

OK so the title got your attention but sadly this is not a completed rum and maple tobacco recipe but rather a group effort to try and create one. There are a few threads here where we post our completed recipes and our finds and we all benefit from them. What about trying to create something together. There seems to be quite a bit of interest in a rum and maple tobacco so lets start there and see how this goes.

I am by no means a rum and maple, or for that matter, a tobacco connoisseur but we all try. Well my wife says I am very trying but that's another story. I thought it best to try and stick with a popular/common manufacturer for the base, FA in this case, but any added tobacco might need to move around a bit.

From my understanding and the little investigation I have done a rum and maple tobacco is mostly Burley with Virginia, the maple stronger than the rum and some manufacturers include Latakia.

With that in mind I think something along these lines for the base, we can add more tobacco later.....

FA Burley - 2%
FA Virginia - 1%
FA Oak - 1.5%
FA Black fire - 0.5%
FA Jamaican Rum - 2%
FA Maple Syrup - 1%

I have had some of @Viper_SA recipes with maple and rum at these percentages and they tend to work, thats why I am starting there. The black fire for the smoke and the oak for some wood in the maple. I wanted to add 0.25% FA Latakia but not just yet.

I have not tasted this or even mixed it, just looking for somewhere to start and maybe together we can crack this monster.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Huffapuff

Great idea @GregF! 

Maybe one of the tobacco connoisseurs could shed some light on this flavor profile. Is it quite a sweet tobacco? It sounds like it should be with maple... And Rum is quite a sweet liquor too.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Petrus

Wow, @GregF, I remember when I was smoking my Kyser pipe, I mix rum and maple together with black and white for that extra kick. @Andre, time to step in.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rooigevaar

Have you considered trying NET's?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GregF

That is an option @Rooigevaar but it would be great to see how far we get with standard concentrates 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GregF

I mixed this up (10ml) and the story so far......

FA Burley - 2%
FA Virginia - 1%
FA Oak - 1.5%
FA Black fire - 0.5%
FA Jamaican Rum - 2%
FA Maple Syrup - 1%

The dry burley is the first thing that hits you, I like it so a win there. There is also that little bit of virginia in the background.
The maple and rum were a no show so I upped them each by 0.5%. A little better on the rum but the maple was still lacking so I upped that by a further 0.5%. It was a bit better and surprisingly nowhere near as sweet as I thought it would be. It did take the edge off the burley a bit so I added that one drop latakia (0.2%) which brought it back to life. I still think it might need more maple if that is to come nearer to the foreground. I will let this sit for a while to see how it steeps.
If all else fails I have found a new tobacco mix that I am quite enjoying.

So I ended up here......
FA Burley - 2%
FA Virginia - 1%
FA Oak - 1.5%
FA Black Fire - 0.5%
FA Jamaican Rum - 2.5%
FA Maple Syrup - 2%
FA Latakia - 0.2% (1drop per 10ml)

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Silver

This is a great thread @GregF 
Thanks for starting it - I wish I could contribute - but I will be watching...

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## kimbo

Petrus said:


> Wow, @GregF, I remember when I was smoking my Kyser pipe, I mix rum and maple together with black and white for that extra kick. @Andre, time to step in.


I did the same with Boxer added to that mix

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

Great thread @GregF. Watching with anticipation. 

If the Maple Syrup is too sweet, consider Loco Maple.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## GregF

Andre said:


> Great thread @GregF. Watching with anticipation.
> 
> If the Maple Syrup is too sweet, consider Loco Maple.


Thanks, I did see that in the Loco reviews. 
From where I am ATM it does not seem too sweet at all, which surprised me.
My idea was to use concentrates that I assumed most of us have, thats why I stuck with FA.
I am trying to get a group effort going here but dont know how far I am going to get with it. Would be nice to have some varied palettes on any hit and misses. Like all sitting around a table and sampling/comparing/suggesting....the problem is we are all scattered and too far from each other to coordinate any group diy sitting so it does mean that we all have to make the same recipe so as to make any informed suggestion or recommendation.
I have already got a new recipe out of it so win either way.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Thank you @GregF this is one profile that has eluded my unprofessional diy skills... hopefully some master skills man share some secrets to this one!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB

Hmmmm.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## GregF

Thanks @RichJB looks like I need to get some of that to put me out of my misery.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

RichJB said:


> Hmmmm.


Yes yes yes @RichJB ... inappropriate but right now I luv u for this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB

I can't vouch for how good it is but I figure it's worth a shot, even if you need to add something to it to make it work.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## GregF

Opened the bottle to give it another try. First thing that you smell is the rum.
The little Latakia I put in seems to have strengthened a bit, but nothing overpowering.
I must admit that this is something I could vape all day as it is. It is a little sweet but nowhere near as sweet as I thought it would be.
Thought I would go with HIC's suggestion and add some FA Custard and Vienna Cream.
_"or even a smoother/brighter tobacco - any time you need bright-sweet-creaminess - try adding FA Custard. You can use along with Vienna Cream to minimize the lemon flavor"_​I added 0.25% of each and didn't notice any difference. Upped it to 0.5% of each and it does give it a smooth sweet creaminess.
It also dropped the Latakia and Burley, might have to increase that to compensate. Will let it sit a while and see what happens.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## GregF

This will be the last update as I have a reached a stage where I like what this has become.
I am calling it Greg's R&M because there is a Rum and Maple concentrate I will be trying that will most likely take the rum and maple name.

*Greg's R&M*
FA Burley - 2.5%
FA Virginia - 1.5%
FA Jamaican Rum - 2.5%
FA Maple Syrup - 2%
FA Oak - 1.5%
FA Black Fire - 0.5%
FA Latakia - 0.5%
FA Custard - 0.5%
FA Vienna Cream - 0.5%

You open the bottle and you can smell the rum and maple. This is nowhere near as sweet as it looks. It is smooth and light on the tobacco side and I would guess most people would prefer it like this. For myself on the other hand I wanted something a little stronger and more in the pipe tobacco line so I added

INW Classic For Pipe - 0.5%

The website blurb for Classic For Pipe _"Taste of brown sugar, oak and rum on a strong tobacco base" _
So it fits in perfectly with the theme. It adds strength and wraps everything up in a pipe tobacco but it does make it a little sweeter, again though, I do not find this overly sweet.

I think the base (without the Classic For Pipe) could go well with a few other tobacco concentrates and I intend trying that at some stage but for now I am quite happy as it stands.

[edit] Normal tobacco/cream steeping so give it at least 3 weeks

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Andre

GregF said:


> This will be the last update as I have a reached a stage where I like what this has become.
> I am calling it Greg's R&M because there is a Rum and Maple concentrate I will be trying that will most likely take the rum and maple name.
> 
> *Greg's R&M*
> FA Burley - 2.5%
> FA Virginia - 1.5%
> FA Jamaican Rum - 2.5%
> FA Maple Syrup - 2%
> FA Oak - 1.5%
> FA Black Fire - 0.5%
> FA Latakia - 0.5%
> FA Custard - 0.5%
> FA Vienna Cream - 0.5%
> 
> You open the bottle and you can smell the rum and maple. This is nowhere near as sweet as it looks. It is smooth and light on the tobacco side and I would guess most people would prefer it like this. For myself on the other hand I wanted something a little stronger and more in the pipe tobacco line so I added
> 
> INW Classic For Pipe - 0.5%
> 
> The website blurb for Classic For Pipe _"Taste of brown sugar, oak and rum on a strong tobacco base" _
> So it fits in perfectly with the theme. It adds strength and wraps everything up in a pipe tobacco but it does make it a little sweeter, again though, I do not find this overly sweet.
> 
> I think the base (without the Classic For Pipe) could go well with a few other tobacco concentrates and I intend trying that at some stage but for now I am quite happy as it stands.


Looks great. Thank you @GregF. Shall certainly give it a go, probably adding something for more tobacco. Maybe INW Black for Pipe.
Steeping?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GregF

Andre said:


> Looks great. Thank you @GregF. Shall certainly give it a go, probably adding something for more tobacco. Maybe INW Black for Pipe.
> Steeping?


Normal tobacco/cream steeping so give it a month. I will edit the post.
I dont have INW Black for Pipe. From the reviews it sounds like it is something I should have.
Initially I thought you were talking about Black Cat for Pipe but that has a fruit note to it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Petrus

Thanks @GregF, I will definitely give it a go, and again....... back to the online stores.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Some feedback @GregF after steeping for about 5 weeks. 

As suggested I added 0.5 % of INW Black for Pipe (in stead of the INW Classic for Pipe, which you added). I did not believe you at the time, but this is not too sweet at all. In fact, from what I remember, this is spot-on the real thing - including the level of sweet. The Black for Pipe supports the bright Burley and Virginia well and adds a very authentic pipe tobacco vibe. Stunningly contrasted with the Rum and Maple. Great recipe - thank you for sharing.

For the record - I made another bottle using Loco Maple in place of FA Maple Syrup. Vapeable, but not nearly as good. Almost too dry, and thin in the mouth feel department.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GregF

Thanks. Yup I don't know where all the sweetness goes because from the looks of it you would think it would be too sweet.
Thanks for the feedback. Glad you like it.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Petrus

Andre said:


> Some feedback @GregF after steeping for about 5 weeks.
> 
> As suggested I added 0.5 % of INW Black for Pipe (in stead of the INW Classic for Pipe, which you added). I did not believe you at the time, but this is not too sweet at all. In fact, from what I remember, this is spot-on the real thing - including the level of sweet. The Black for Pipe supports the bright Burley and Virginia well and adds a very authentic pipe tobacco vibe. Stunningly contrasted with the Rum and Maple. Great recipe - thank you for sharing.
> 
> For the record - I made another bottle using Loco Maple in place of FA Maple Syrup. Vapeable, but not nearly as good. Almost too dry, and thin in the mouth feel department.


@Andre, would you be so kind and post your final recipe. A new mod inbound, and so a new recipe. Thanks.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Petrus said:


> @Andre, would you be so kind and post your final recipe. A new mod inbound, and so a new recipe. Thanks.


Exactly as @GregF posted it. With the addition of INW Black for Pipe (bought mine from TFM). Like so:

*Greg's R&M*
FA Burley - 2.5%
FA Virginia - 1.5%
FA Jamaican Rum - 2.5%
FA Maple Syrup - 2%
FA Oak - 1.5%
FA Black Fire - 0.5%
FA Latakia - 0.5%
FA Custard - 0.5%
FA Vienna Cream - 0.5%
INW Black for Pipe - 0.5% (my addition for a touch more pipe tobacco as @GregF suggested)

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## JohannB

Hi guys! Sorry to revive an "oldish" thread, but this the only forum/site that I've seen that references a Rum & Maple 0mg product/recipe. 

I'm a first time casual vaper, and desperately looking for a Rum & Maple juice. Any help on where I can buy this? I don't want to spend like R500 on ingredients and then I might not like it.

Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus

@JohannB, I would suggest, PM the juice maker and ask for a sample and see if it suits your needs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GregF

JohannB said:


> Hi guys! Sorry to revive an "oldish" thread, but this the only forum/site that I've seen that references a Rum & Maple 0mg product/recipe.
> 
> I'm a first time casual vaper, and desperately looking for a Rum & Maple juice. Any help on where I can buy this? I don't want to spend like R500 on ingredients and then I might not like it.
> 
> Thanks!


Hi @JohannB PM me your details and I will send you some. No problem

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

JohannB said:


> Hi guys! Sorry to revive an "oldish" thread, but this the only forum/site that I've seen that references a Rum & Maple 0mg product/recipe.
> 
> I'm a first time casual vaper, and desperately looking for a Rum & Maple juice. Any help on where I can buy this? I don't want to spend like R500 on ingredients and then I might not like it.
> 
> Thanks!



Welcome to the forum @JohannB and wishing you well on your vaping journey

If you want to buy a ready made juice, give the *Vapbucco Rum & Maple* juice a try
https://www.vapecartel.co.za/collec...s/vapbucco-rum-maple-30ml?variant=27027944003

It is a local juice sold by a reputable local vaping vendor called Vape Cartel. I havent tried it myself but my mom has and she likes it! She likes tobacco juices.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waine

Hi there @JohanB Welcome to this forum. I hope you pop in again and join us.

There are a few ways to make NET with pipe tobacco. I googled and tried some methods - the cold extraction being the best one, and the crock pot being another, if you want a bit of natural nicotine punch.

If you are adventurous, you could probably buy 2 bags of boxer and give it a bash. (I too was a pipe smoker) My NET didn't taste as how I expected, but the results can also be blended. It's not expensive to make at all.

Good luck in your quest.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JohannB

Wow what a great bunch of guys! Thanks for all the advice! Greg I'll send you a PM, thanks!

@Waine, I'm only on the first season of Breaking Bad, maybe on Season 3 I'll understand what you said

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JohannB

Silver said:


> Welcome to the forum @JohannB and wishing you well on your vaping journey
> 
> If you want to buy a ready made juice, give the *Vapbucco Rum & Maple* juice a try
> https://www.vapecartel.co.za/collec...s/vapbucco-rum-maple-30ml?variant=27027944003
> 
> It is a local juice sold by a reputable local vaping vendor called Vape Cartel. I havent tried it myself but my mom has and she likes it! She likes tobacco juices.



Thanks! They seem to be the only place that sells it, but I want the 0 nicotene version, which they don't have.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

JohannB said:


> Thanks! They seem to be the only place that sells it, but I want the 0 nicotene version, which they don't have.



Ok, maybe send them a message and they might be able to make you a zero mg version

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JohannB

Silver said:


> Ok, maybe send them a message and they might be able to make you a zero mg version



I haven't thought of that, thanks! Do you perhaps know if they have a rep on the forum? Otherwise I'll just pop them an email.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

JohannB said:


> I haven't thought of that, thanks! Do you perhaps know if they have a rep on the forum? Otherwise I'll just pop them an email.



Yes they do - but better to ask them in their subforum or send them a PM - we are in the general threads here and vendors are not allowed to discuss their products directly outside their subforums. 

Person you can PM is @KieranD

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Waine

JohannB said:


> Wow what a great bunch of guys! Thanks for all the advice! Greg I'll send you a PM, thanks!
> 
> @Waine, I'm only on the first season of Breaking Bad, maybe on Season 3 I'll understand what you said



Lol...DIY juice is not Rocket science. It's easier than you think.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Constantbester

Waine said:


> Lol...DIY juice is not Rocket science. It's easier than you think.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It may not be rocket science but it is worthy of a University degree....one day I want a PHD in mixology...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## JohannB

Constantbester said:


> It may not be rocket science but it is worthy of a University degree....one day I want a PHD in mixology...



Imagine that becoming a profession, like a wine maker or barista! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Lol @Constantbester and @JohannB 

Imagine the University of Mixology
Senior lecturers are @RichJB and @Andre. Guest lectures each month by @method1
@Stosta and I can be lab assistants. I can also perform menthol testing duty

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Constantbester

Silver said:


> Lol @Constantbester and @JohannB
> 
> Imagine the University of Mixology
> Senior lecturers are @RichJB and @Andre. Guest lectures each month by @method1
> @Stosta and I can be lab assistants. I can also perform menthol testing duty


Where can i sign up??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JohannB

Silver said:


> Lol @Constantbester and @JohannB
> 
> Imagine the University of Mixology
> Senior lecturers are @RichJB and @Andre. Guest lectures each month by @method1
> @Stosta and I can be lab assistants. I can also perform menthol testing duty



I like that! I won't miss a class! Although I'm gonna have to stock up on batteries and coils!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## JohannB

Ok Guys, I was lucky enough to try Greg's R&M juice. In one word..."WOW". I have never actually smoked R&M, but my grandfather did. I loved the smell, the warm comforting aroma of the Maple and pipe tobacco.

I must add that it is still about a week or two away from fully steeping properly, but here goes...

The first 2ml I vaped was great! The Maple syrup comes through strong, it wasn't as sweet as I thought. The flavour was so realistic and I was waiting for that "throat hit" that the sweetness of syrup gives but it just lingered on the tongue (which I like). The oak develops nicely and the rum is so smooth with a subtle tobacco at the end. All in all it is a very nice daily vape which I think many people will enjoy.

I see some have added a stronger pipe tobacco to the original recipe, but that I think is like salt on food, everyone's taste/need is different. For my personal taste I was looking for more of a tobacco flavour, so the the 2nd batch I mixed 50% Greg's R&M and 50% Naked Tobacco (which I had on hand). This emphasized the tobacco flavour a bit more bringing out the classic pipe R&M aroma. Like I said, wanting more tobacco is my personal taste but the original recipe is spot on with the the R&M flavour.

Thank you Greg for this awesome juice!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## GregF

Thanks for the feedback @JohannB glad you enjoyed it.
You are 100% correct, everyone will taste and need something different in a juice and that is the beauty of DIY. We can change and adjust to suite our own needs.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Max

Hi @GregF @Andre @Braki @JohannB and all the Interested Forumites regarding this thread 

*Greg’s R&M *- Done 11/03/2018

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## JohannB

Max said:


> Hi @GregF @Andre @Braki @JohannB and all the Interested Forumites regarding this thread
> 
> *Greg’s R&M *- Done 11/03/2018
> View attachment 125598
> 
> 
> View attachment 125599



Looks great Max! Let us know how it turned out.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Max

I definitely will @JohannB

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Max said:


> Hi @GregF @Andre @Braki @JohannB and all the Interested Forumites regarding this thread
> 
> *Greg’s R&M *- Done 11/03/2018
> View attachment 125598
> 
> 
> View attachment 125599



Nice one @Max
Am also interested to hear your opinion on it when you get a chance

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Max

Definitely @Silver - I purchased a special order from Kieran Daly - Vapbucco R&M 0mg - because they don’t usually do 0mg - and have been keeping a close watch on this DIY R&M by GregF and I will soon have the privilege to test both Store and DIY - Awesome

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Max said:


> Definitely @Silver - I purchased a special order from Kieran Daly - Vapbucco R&M 0mg - because they don’t usually do 0mg - and have been keeping a close watch on this DIY R&M by GregF and I will soon have the privilege to test both Store and DIY - Awesome



Thats great
Am keen to hear how they compare!
Tobacco is a special kind of flavour and finding a great tobacco juice is just awesome

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Braki

Max said:


> Hi @GregF @Andre @Braki @JohannB and all the Interested Forumites regarding this thread
> 
> *Greg’s R&M *- Done 11/03/2018
> View attachment 125598
> 
> 
> View attachment 125599


Awesome. Please let us know if it's a winner. Need another nice tobacco juice.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

Max said:


> Definitely @Silver - I purchased a special order from Kieran Daly - Vapbucco R&M 0mg - because they don’t usually do 0mg - and have been keeping a close watch on this DIY R&M by GregF and I will soon have the privilege to test both Store and DIY - Awesome





Braki said:


> Awesome. Please let us know if it's a winner. Need another nice tobacco juice.



If you like Greg's R & M, which I do, you will also like Mr Hardwick's Rodeo. It is a oneshot - just add nicotine, PG and VG.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Braki

Andre said:


> If you like Greg's R& M, which I do, you will also like Mr Hardwick's Rodeo. It is a oneshot - just add nicotine, PG and VG.


Thank you @Andre. Will put in on my shopping list.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jono90

is it vapable post shake at all?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GregF

Jono90 said:


> is it vapable post shake at all?


Basically any juice will be vapable just after a mix and a shake. They will just get better if you leave them to steep.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Jono90 said:


> is it vapable post shake at all?


If you are referring to Rodeo, yes - it just becomes even better the longer it matures.
@Max and @Braki - Rodeo is available at both Blck Vapour and TFM (both Natal and WC).

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jono90

@GregF 
Thanks for the response. 
I was meaning does it change quiet drastically? or just smooth out? 
as i have had a lot of tobacco mixes that i actually preferred post shake then after a steep.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GregF

Jono90 said:


> @GregF
> Thanks for the response.
> I was meaning does it change quiet drastically? or just smooth out?
> as i have had a lot of tobacco mixes that i actually preferred post shake then after a steep.


It does not change that much. It will be sweeter and sharper just after mixing. After a few weeks the maple does calm down and the tobacco will be a bit smoother after the creams have done their thing.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jono90

Well i just mixed up 400mls of it today. Had to order from 3 different vendors to make it. It does smell awesome!
its mixed 50/50 and has been on the magnetic stirrer for awhile and a good shake also.
Probably ganna try some shortly.Will update afterwards.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Rude Rudi

Forgive me, but I can’t seem to track down the recipe? Please point me in the correct direction...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## JohannB

Jono90 said:


> Well i just mixed up 400mls of it today. Had to order from 3 different vendors to make it. It does smell awesome!
> its mixed 50/50 and has been on the magnetic stirrer for awhile and a good shake also.
> Probably ganna try some shortly.Will update afterwards.
> View attachment 125867



Why does it look so milky?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GregF

Rude Rudi said:


> Forgive me, but I can’t seem to track down the recipe? Please point me in the correct direction...


It is in the DIY Tobacco thread

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Andre

Rude Rudi said:


> Forgive me, but I can’t seem to track down the recipe? Please point me in the correct direction...


It is in the DIY Tobacco thread - here.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance

Andre said:


> It is in the DIY Tobacco thread - here.


I sat scouring the index earlier on and could not find it. Time for new glasses?

Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max

Hi @Rude Rudi - the Recipe I used - as seen in the pics above - is at the bottom of Page 1 of this Thread - a slightly modified version by @Andre

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jono90

@JohannB
Because i just shook it really hard and it was on the magnetic stirrer for an hour. Its clear now. 
Anyways i did try some. I must say its pretty good fresh and im sure even better later on.
I did also try a small batch with INW black for pipe increased to 2% and i must say i like it even more.But I do enjoy strong tobacco flavours.
I only vape tobaccos lately.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JohannB

Jono90 said:


> @JohannB
> Because i just shook it really hard and it was on the magnetic stirrer for an hour. Its clear now.
> Anyways i did try some. I must say its pretty good fresh and im sure even better later on.
> I did also try a small batch with INW black for pipe increased to 2% and i must say i like it even more.But I do enjoy strong tobacco flavours.
> I only vape tobaccos lately.



Awesome stuff! Glad it came out a success!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jono90

Well im finally reporting on my batch of this. As per my post i upped the INW black for pipe to 2% i decided to try 3%.
At first it too much and dominated the mix but after a week of steeping im glad to say im extremely happy with it.
However i visited my mom today and filled up my reload rta with it and had lunch with her and she was like are you vaping curry? LOL
Yeah so to her its curry! but hey i like it and i dont get a curry vibe. I know my adjustment is a large one so i have probably completely changed the mix but i have always been after stronger tobacco flavours using low ohm complex builds and this mix works well for me.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## fbb1964

I mixed this recipe to the exact ml today from this recipe. Smells great very strong tobacco but good. This little post is what made me join ecigssa months ago when I googled for rum maple tobacco recipe. Just needs to steep now then I'm onto it. Huge thanks to @GregF for this one.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## GregF

fbb1964 said:


> I mixed this recipe to the exact ml today from this recipe. Smells great very strong tobacco but good. This little post is what made me join ecigssa months ago when I googled for rum maple tobacco recipe. Just needs to steep now then I'm onto it. Huge thanks to @GregF for this one.



It's a pleasure @fbb1964 glad you enjoying it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## fbb1964

Just some feedback on this recipe if I may. I've let it steep for 4 weeks now and tested it this morning for the first time. One word. WOW. You've nailed it to a T mate. Not too sweet not overly tobacco just the smoothest richest closest to a real RMT. I would strongly suggest any diy juice vaper that likes a sweet tobacco juice to try this mix. I won't change the final recipe a single thing with the %s of the flavours used it's just perfect. You could not buy tobacco juice that's this good! Great one @GregF and @Andre. Legends..

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## incredible_hullk

After much procrastination 30 days ago I mixed this up , threw it back of a cupboard and left. Today my calendar reminder buzzed and with much excitement wicked up and filled 

mr @GregF you Sir, have nailed this to perfection

thank you for the recipe ... my search for a R&M is over ...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## GregF

Thank you @incredible_hullk. I must admit that I have not had it in a while but I did mix some up the other day and yes I still enjoy it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

@GSM500

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

